# What is the best Fence around a bee hive



## adiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I need to put a fence with a locked door around a bee-hive to cover it from the outside. The area will be about 8 feet by 12 feet. I have the following choices:

-Wood Fence open style:










-Wood Fence closed style:










-Metal Fence closed style:










I am inclined to the Metal Fence. They also have an open style like this:










The bees would basically come in from the top. What do you guys think would be the best fence option?

Thanks Before Hand,
Adiel


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

In Miami I would either opt for the wood or the open metal. 8x12 is pretty small and an all metal fence may make it hotter then it already is.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 3, 2009)

I think closed wood will provide you with the best privacy and most encouragement for bees to fly up then out.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

either will work fine, go with closed fence so they have to fly up to get out they will figure out the board spacing and use it if you go with open.


----------



## adiel (Apr 7, 2010)

I was originally thinking of closed-fence. But because of the high temperatures here, I thought of using a metal open-fence style and then inside the fence putting some type of screen so they have to fly up and out. This way there is better air circulation and the bees have to fly out up. What do you guys think?



Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

The next issue will be when the neighbor calls 911 because there is smoke coming from the back of his neighbors fenced in garage :doh:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

In Miami, I would look at how the prison yard fences are constructed and copy it. Electric fence is illegal in most municipalities.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I lived in West Palm Beach for 5 years, and had two hives in a back yard, near a wood fence, with the open planking... Go with the wood, for these reasons:
1) The open type allows air to circulate, wind to come thru the fence. Helps keep the area cooler, less stifling. Still blocks most of the wind, but not all.
2) Metal will retain and radiate heat, so much more than wood. Think how your car feels when you touch it in August as you're gassing up. Do you want that much heat radiating into your yard, esp. where the hives are?
3) The bees will view the open type as a solid barrier, and fly over it, not thru it... At least that's what mine did.
4) Wood might be cheaper, and won't rust. It will fade, but that's ok. Adds to the ambience. 
May be other reasons, but that's all I can think of now.
Regards,
Steven


----------

